# need help with an infestation problem



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Sounds horrible. Do you think they are living on your body or in your house? If you think they are living on you and in your hair, I would sit in a tub of water with some bleach in it to kill them off, but not enough to burn your skin. I would not submerse my head though. I've heard that olive oil in the scalp can help, as it would suffocate anything in the hair. I think it's a good idea to use the water filter vacuum. I have a Rainbow vacuum that uses water and it works great. I would also wash all clothing and bedding in hot water and bleach for whites, and wipe all surfaces down with an antibacterial solution, and as a last resort, consider using a bug bomb fogger.
https://www.thoughtco.com/when-should-i-use-a-bug-bomb-1968394


----------



## mysterybug (Jul 7, 2017)

Thank you Dave Sal, they are living in the house and in fabrics. I get relief after a shower but as I'm walking to the bedroom i begin feeling them. Even when i am outdoor i can still feel them and even notice them hovering around me.
Recently, i used a cold fogger to treat the apartment with sterifab (hospital grade disinfectnt) but it didn't work. i also tried bomb foggers and other insecticides but i can't keep up using those harmful products without any results. I can't emphasize enough how small these insects are, they're like grains of salt and seem to withstand everything. Found some people on the net describing the same problem but still no solution


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I would try to capture some of these things so that they'd be easier to identify, then work up a plan on getting rid of them once I knew what they were and their life cycle. Get some of those sticky bug strips and catch a bunch of them. Post up pics of what they look like. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XMSOP3...t=&hvlocphy=1016367&hvtargid=pla-306024699488


----------



## mysterybug (Jul 7, 2017)

ok will try, thank you


----------



## donald1956 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello

My wife and I have been fighting the same problem as your describe in you post except we never see any flying bugs. They are in our clothes and home. This has been going on for a couple years and we've spent a small fortune with no success. 
This invisible pest is out of control and we have no hope that we will ever get rid of it. 
It seems this problem started after we had the kitchen remolded.
All of the cabinets are from China.

My question is have you had and success in getting rid of this nightmare?

Also for the experts in the group would it be possible the cabinets had some type of bug in them when they were shipped to the United States?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

In the second case, re the cabinets made in China, I wonder if your problem is formaldehyde from the composites used in the cabinets. There was a class-action a few years ago re formaldehyde in drywall from China that was causing health problems.


----------

